# leopard geckos



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

ive have had one of my geckos for over 2 years and put with a female and out of the blue he has been attacking her and really hurting her, so i have parted them now i know its not because there mating and he has all of a sudden become very nasty too any ideas why


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

are you 100% sure its male and female


----------



## DannyD2 (Mar 24, 2008)

sounds like u have 2 males, i have 1 male with 3 females and he thinks hes in heaven.


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah def male and female but realised the temp is higher than normal could that be it


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

nah doubt its the temps. my first thought was like the others said above male and femlae


----------

